# How Do You Carry Your Ammo?



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

just wondering how you carry your ammo when hunting, especially if you're using steel? Do you worry about noise etc?

I've been thinking of using a leather or velvet bag witha strong magnet to stock my steel ammo from knocking together. Anybody use similar or have other methods?

Cheers,
James


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

since i mostly shoot rocks, id have to say that mother earth carries my ammo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I just keep small amounts (about half a dozen) of ammo in my pants pocket. It does not fall out (as long as I do not hang by my heels!), makes no noise, and I can get at it quickly. As backup, I carry larger amounts in a leather bag.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Magnets and some kind of sound dampening material between it and the steel.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I use a nail pouch that has a magnet built into it. Got it at Lowes.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd say attach a lanyard to a small ring magnet and attach it to a belt loop


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

My experience is that a soft leather pouch is very quiet. When the container is hard shelled it tends to be noisy.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

A fanny pack works fine for me.


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

i use a "Tasmanian Tiger Tac Pouch 5"










Inside you got a place for your slingshot, a pocket for ammo, rubbers and more

normally its a military bag for ammo, knives and tools.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Per Charles, keep em' in the pants pocket, easy access.


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Right front pocket of some good old blue jeans......Hop


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i usealy have about 5 steel balls in my hunting jacket and then a load more in the bag on my back.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

i just pocket them.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Carry about 20-30 10mm lead in front right pocket of my hunting trousers.
I use to use an ammo pouch but i found it difficult to get ammo out if you are in need of a quick shot


----------



## Obie (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello James; Consider a vest, such as a photographers vest, room for lots of equipment close to your body. I keep my slingshot, bands, ammo and all sorts of gear in the many pockets. I have a strong neodymium magnet in my upper pocket and attach my steel to the outside of my pocket, within fast and easy reach. I like the vest because it is a grab and go setup with everything I need for a day in the field and doesn't draw unwanted attention. Try "K&J Magnetics, Inc" for a great selection of magnets. Sincerely, Obie


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I wear a bear bell. Even in the city, so I cannot offer advice as to how to be quiet.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't hunt, but when out and about shooting I find a magnet on an adjustable neck lanyard is the most convenient way to have a few rounds easily accessible I find that they don't tend to get brushed off the magnet in the center of my chest the way they sometimes do if on a beltloop, and the movement from chest height to shooting position is quicker and less noticeable than rummaging around in a pocket or belt pouch, then getting a ball in the pouch and drawing.

YMMV of course.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I carry one in the pouch and tuck one inside each knuckle of the pouch hand. The rest are in my pocket


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Like so.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

pop shot said:


> View attachment 26956
> 
> Like so.


Wowww!!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

smartin said:


> i use a "Tasmanian Tiger Tac Pouch 5"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta have those rubbers along...never know what you will meet up with in the woods


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I wear jeans most of the time, and I drop my ammo into the watch pocket... Best ammo holder available and regularly gets cleaned...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One in pouch, a few in the pocket and main supply on a padded magnet in other pocket.


----------

